# speaker placement



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

We have 2 callers. (both the same size and wireless) Where should I place them and what calls do you guys pefer on each one?


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

My first question is how are you running wireless? Second, how many speakers are you running off each?


----------



## steelshot (Jul 7, 2008)

No reply yet! I have been waiting to see how he runs a wireless setup..


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Wireless setup is really easy. A bit pricy maybe...but really easy to do.

INhonker1


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry I ment I have remote controls for each to turn the volume up and down instead of the player being right next to you. And I only have one speaker on each.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

we run ours with 1 speaker pointing straight up right behind the blinds and 1 speaker out in front of us a few yards pointing downwind. May have to adjust them here and there depending on how the birds work but that's the general concept on where we put the speakers from our 1 caller.

Alex


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

With 6 speakers what would you do?


----------



## slywendy23 (Apr 10, 2007)

12v dc remote with 1500 foot range for four differnt callers runs $60 with shipping thats what i use for wireless. i keep my mp3 players on repeat. 4 speakers 200 feet down wind 50 feet behind blinds


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> With 6 speakers what would you do?


I'd either be tripping over wires all day while picking up birds or disconnect 2-4 of them. We ran 4 speakers for a season or two and then went to the 2 speakers the last couple of springs with our current ecaller(same caller we used with 4 speakers). Haven't noticed any difference in the way the birds work. The birds will come to the noise and you can really dictate how they'll work the spread with speaker placement.For example,we mainly set the spread basically the same each time we hunt. Our speakers are placed like I mentioned in the above post. Now,if the birds are not working the spread correctly,we may turn a speaker to angle differently downwind.We may move a speaker from behind us on the left side to right behind us or to the right depending how the birds react and how they work the spread. Sometimes we'll put the speaker that is right behind us actually right between the laydowns to hold the birds straight above us.It takes a couple of flocks to figure things out each day but the basic setup is the same with some tweaking here and there.But both of our speakers are within 15yards of the shooters(we only have 50 feet of wire on each speaker).I'm not sure why guys want speakers 200 feet from the shooters or way off to one side or where ever.The birds really key/work to the sound and I wanna be where the birds work the best(where the sound is).Good luck this season.

Alex


----------



## Doug_Edwards (Dec 10, 2008)

What kind of remote are you using that has a 1500 foot range? 500 yards is a hell of a range.


----------



## slywendy23 (Apr 10, 2007)

Go to ebay look up remote for 12v. They come from china. It says 500m or 1500 feet I bought the one with four receivers and one remote. It has four separate buttons. Two ecallers and two vortex machines. They have them for up to 12 different receivers. I will post a picture this weekend of the caller if I get a chance. Very fast set up. No wires for the dog to drag around and eat. And a shell decoys fits over the whole thing.


----------



## dacaller (Feb 6, 2007)

I agree with Goosegrinder... Keep the speakers close to the shooters and the birds will be close.
I run three speakers one on each side out front and one directly in front of the middle blind about 5-10yds.
We had the middle speaker behind us and thats where the birds wanted to drop in making a shot impossible so I moved the speaker up front and like magic the birds were in our face.
Just returned from our annual hunt my son and I do and we killed 35 in 3 1/2 days hunting. Unguided with 2 guns and 600 decoys. Should of had at least 10 more birds but for some reason we missed???? Oh well we left some for you guys up north..


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> We had the middle speaker behind us and thats where the birds wanted to drop in making a shot impossible so I moved the speaker up front and like magic the birds were in our face.


Amazing how tweaking a little can dictate the birds and how they work,huh? Sometimes the little things are better than the loudest/most. :thumb:

Alex


----------

